# mountroot automatic reboot



## bzerr (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a new server I've put together, running FreeNAS. The operating system is running off an attached USB key in the server chassis. For some reason, every odd boot fails to mount root. I've tried adjusting the mount delay in loader.conf to no avail.

The upside is that rebooting usually fixes the problem, but I can't seem to figure out how to force an automatic reboot if mountroot fails.

I've disabled gdb debugging of the kernel, so if I press enter at the mountroot> prompt the kernel panics and the server reboots, usually to the proper running state, but it's not practical for someone to always be physically present for the rare occasion the server fails to reboot properly.


----------



## chatwizrd (Mar 1, 2013)

Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | m0N0WALL | pfSense | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD


----------

